# Medidor de intensidad de campo



## Berechris (Feb 6, 2007)

Estimados amigos, necesito saber si se puede implementar, agregando algunos componentes a un polimetro o multimetro, un dispositivo que me permita saber en que dirección debo orientar una antena UHF de 90 cm para poder captar la señal de telefonía de una repetidora de un proveedor de servicio de telefonía movil. 
Ocurre que por descuido se desapuntó y no logro ubicar la posición inicial. Estoy en una zona rural donde no puedo contar con instrumentos especializados ni traer algún profesional para que lo haga (demasiado costoso, lo lamento). Yo estimo que no debe haber en las cercanías ninguna otra fuente de emisión de señales RF por lo que no tendría que discriminar entre varias posibles señales, estoy casi seguro que la de esta repetidora es la única en muchos kilómetros. 

Lo que requiero es saber si se puede convertir a través de las puntas del polímetro la señal que capta la antena mediante un circuito que indique en el display del polímetro algún tipo de lectura que indique hacia donde es correcto o no dirigir la antena. No necesariamente requiero saber las medidas que brinda un medidor de intensidad de campo.
Espero que alguien pueda darme la mano con esto. Se agradece la atención a la presente.


----------



## santillo99 (Feb 7, 2007)

asi de repente se me ocurre, que montes un circuito que camte la señal de radio en la misma frecuencia que tu buscas y que veas la variacion de voltaje que hay, luego con unas formulas para el campo electrico creo que podrias sacar la intensidad de campo, te recomiendo que busques en experimentos de paginas de universidades que eso tiene pinta de haber sido realizado en alguna practica


----------

